# Is my enclosure big enough?



## Samm (May 1, 2012)

Just a quick question before I get around to introducing myself later...

Is my Tegus (Narla), enclosure big enough?








Thanks in advanced.










[size=xx-small]Yes, of course I'm messing with you. I'll say Hi an introduce myself and Narla later.[/size]


----------



## Ujarak (May 1, 2012)

From the pic that enclosure would only be acceptable for a juvenile. Certainly not for the tegu thats in there. I would suggest at very least a 6x4 ft enclosure. Is the enclosure for the tegu thats in it?


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 1, 2012)

Not at all u deff need to build the poor guy something bigger


----------



## Scott_k (May 1, 2012)

Your enclosure is definetly not big enough. Your tegu should be in at least a 6ftx4ftx3ft at least they need room to move and I see no way for your tegu to choose his temp,ie your cage is too small to have temperature range gradient. Go to the tegu enclosure forum and look at other tegu owners cage to get an idea of a tegu cage


----------



## LizardzRock (May 1, 2012)

This has got to be a joke, right?



LizardzRock said:


> This has got to be a joke, right?



YEP! Look at the bottom of the post's pic. Samm says its a joke(i hope) by saying he is messing around.


----------



## Ujarak (May 1, 2012)

Haha im glad that was a joke


----------



## TegusRawsome80 (May 1, 2012)

Jeeze haha lotta people missed that.


----------



## j.sawyer48 (May 2, 2012)

I didn't see that tiny tiny small print at the bottom lol U got me samm


----------



## Samm (May 2, 2012)

I love the internet 

Of course he doesn't live in that! He free roams, and I went into my room to find that he had let himself inside that viv lol.


----------



## casey15 (Jun 13, 2012)

Samm said:


> Just a quick question before I get around to introducing myself later...
> 
> Is my Tegus (Narla), enclosure big enough?
> 
> ...


----------

